

Most-anticipated video games of 2009  - dell9000
http://venturebeat.com/2008/12/24/the-ten-most-anticipated-video-games-of-2009/

======
smoody
I would add one (IMHO) obvious omission: Infamous.

<http://www.suckerpunch.com/detail.php/games/infamous>

